

Mega to fill secure email gap left by Lavabit - angersock
http://www.zdnet.com/mega-to-fill-secure-email-gap-left-by-lavabit-7000019232/

======
toyg
Sorry, I wouldn't trust Kim with my shopping list, let alone my secure mail.

